# Solved: How do I move files on Android tablet?



## PAT W

Hello there. I'm new to using a tablet and have downloaded a couple of pdf files and they have gone into a folder/app called downloads. How do I move them somewhere else? I have a Gemini Joytab 9.7. The instruction book that came with it doesn't explain this .
Thanks 
Pat W


----------



## _David

Download a File Manager app from the Play Store. I use Root Explorer.


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## PAT W

Thanks very much for that. I'm finding that using a tablet is quite a bit different to what I imagined so I'm learning something new all the time.

Pat W


----------



## _David

PAT W said:


> Thanks very much for that. I'm finding that using a tablet is quite a bit different to what I imagined so I'm learning something new all the time.
> 
> Pat W


No problem. Android phones and tablets are basically the same. Some manufacturers just use custom UI's that might make an average user confused.

If you have any other Android questions, let me know. I'm an Android developer. :thumbup:

Don't forget, if you want to view those PDF files, you will need Adobe Reader, which is in the Play Store.


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## smithjames260

In order to do this, you should first download a file manager. A file manager is where you can see all of your files, this is where you can manage your files. It has options like move and copy.


----------



## PAT W

Thanks for the replies. I'll be back if I have any more problems.

Pat W


----------

